# stomping/splashing in tub?



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

Normally, when I put Brunhilde in a foot bath, she wades slowly and cautiously through the water until she decides there's no way out and sits still. But today I put her in the tub, in about an inch of water, and she started stomping and splashing around. At one point she was shaking her foot like she was trying to get the water off, but she didn't look really panicky and she seemed more interested in the toys I put in there than she normally is. But I'm not sure if she was actually playing or what? She looked quite alert with quills down. She's three months old today and so far hasn't been the playful type, so it was weird to see her act that way.

Has anybody noticed a behavior like this in their hedgie?


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I have no. I wish Annabell liked the tub. Sounds like you might be developing a swimmer


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What you first described made me wonder if the water was too warm, but then if she ended up seeming to play with her toys, then I guess not. Shrug!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd say try it again sometime and see how she reacts. While not all hedgehogs like water, there are some that do. Some also hate being in a sink of water. But once in the larger bath tub they are fine with it. 

I have one that loves water. She plays in her water bowl and quite often splashes most of the water out. If I put her in a tub of water she bounds down into the deep end. She splashes, and otherwise seems to have a good time. When she is done, she goes back to the other end, or comes and looks up at me to pick her up. She is not your normal hedgehog though.


----------



## Melly (Mar 5, 2012)

My hedgie likes to stomp about in the water, and she's quite happy in there so I probably wouldn't worry  

Just out of curiosity, what toys do you put in the bath? I never thought of doing that before


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

Melly said:


> My hedgie likes to stomp about in the water, and she's quite happy in there so I probably wouldn't worry
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what toys do you put in the bath? I never thought of doing that before


I have a yellow ping pong ball cat toy that rattles. She likes to nudge it with her nose to hear the sound and likes watching it float around in the water.
I also put this plastic tiger in there. she likes to smell him and climb on him and sometimes she bites his tail. But if she starts going crazy, I have to take it out and put it away. haha.

Thanks for your input, guys. I guess I'll just keep doing what I'm doing and see how this develops.


----------

